
A Technical Overview of the Internet Computer - sventhereturned
https://medium.com/dfinity/a-technical-overview-of-the-internet-computer-f57c62abc20f
======
zook10
Nice and detailed write up, this. Things get interesting with the different
subnet types.

------
gobengo
The more I learn about this ambitious project, the more I'm convinced it could
be the real deal. I recognize the feeling from when I first learned about
'ethereum', probably on HN, in like 2015.

------
pgujral
Lot's of potential. The world needs this innovation.

------
ipv4
i put big hope into dfinity. with the public launch only months away i’m super
excited on the disruption dfinity might cause tothe industry

------
chrisaiv
Dear Dfinity, we need this!

------
dfinityap
really incredible! 4 years of building is showing

